# Homemade spider killer recipe



## H2Osygn (Oct 24, 2012)

What ingredients are needed to make your own spider killer? Only reason we need to kill spiders is because there are 4 enormous bushes (atrocious looking & on death's row) which we need to cut down, cut up & remove from our yard and they are all infested with spiders. Other than that, we leave spiders be!


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I must be missing something here. What is preventing you from cutting down the bushes with the spiders in place? Unless you think these are deadly spiders, why go to the trouble to kill them, just cut down the bushes and throw them in the backyard, the spiders will be happy to take up a new home.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

There are two spiders you want to avoid: black widows and brown recluse. Photos of both can be found on the Internet. Spiders perform a service by killing nusiance pests such as mosquitos. If they are ordinary garden spiders just wear a long sleeve sweatshirt, trousers, gloves and a hat and you should be able to cut down the bushes. If you live in a cold climate area, ie. northern part of the US, you can wait until the temps go low and you won't even see any spiders.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree. Unless they are dangerous in variety, why use a pesticide when you are getting rid of the bushes anyhow? You will spare the environment one more dose of pesticide. 

Spiders are our friends for the most part but it sounds like you get that and are respectful and knowing of what they are up to. The brown recluse ones can make you sick and do some serious flesh damage though. I am told black widow bites can be really nasty. Contrary to mythology, most US spider bites are seldom fatal if treated properly or unless a person is particularly sensitive to the venom. 

You should always avoid those with facial expressions like this though:










I honestly do not know what effective insectisides consumers can buy anymore. I was licensed to buy whatever needed but usually just had my pest control folks deal with it. 

And to be honest, if you must get them out of your way? Why not just blast the bushes with a hose nozzle and rinse them and the webs off since the vegetation is being removed? I personally like the idea of covering and gloving up and moving all intact, especially if the branches are going to sit for awhile. The spiders must be finding something yummy to eat. Let them feast. It is probable what they are eating will be more of a pest to you than a spider ever will. 

Need another excuse to buy a new toy like a pressure washer? 2400psi should do away with them. Step up to 4800 or more and you could probably cut the bushes out with the pressure washer. As mentioned in another post, we use them for everything now whether appropriate or not. Why not for pest control?


----------

